# Intel gpu hanging



## aimeec1995 (Oct 14, 2017)

I am moving over to my SSD, and despite having the same driver (xf86-video-intel) and same configuration, my intel gpu hangs when I try to use it ... Here is my `dmesg`:

```
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for drmn0 on minor 0
error: [drm:pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
info: [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in sysctl hw.dri.0.info.i915_error_state
error: [drm:pid1010:intel_pipe_set_base] *ERROR* pin & fence failed
error: [drm:pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
error: [drm:pid0:init_ring_common] *ERROR* render ring initialization failed ctl 0001f001 head 00003000 tail 00000000 start 00003000
error: [drm:pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
error: [drm:pid0:i915_reset] *ERROR* GPU hanging too fast, declaring wedged!
error: [drm:pid0:i915_reset] *ERROR* Failed to reset chip.
minger@soma-pc:~ %
```

I do not understand why this is only now an issue... 
It works if I let xorg autoconfigure it, but then I don't have hardware acceleration.

I believe this to be my gpu ...


```
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:   class=0x038000 card=0x02331028 chip=0x2a438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
```


----------



## aimeec1995 (Oct 14, 2017)

Just read this is an issue with 11.1 but not 11.0
Going to try that


----------



## debguy (Oct 17, 2017)

Did you try `sysctl -a | less` to check if AGP, DRM, and DRI references are in kernel?

/etc/rc.conf: kld_list="i915kms.ko"
from handbook: /boot/loader.conf: kern.vty=vt

Did you know many 3D cards are hacked silicon that don't properly support VGA and VESA?

If you do NOT load agp,drm,dri you may need VESA to have consoles 80x25 text.  if you DO load agp,drm,dri you may have "forced mode" console (weird text) and be unable to switch back to console after running X.

manufacturers today are silicon hackers these days.  they never do their work.  they rip off consumers by not finishing anything they start.


----------



## debguy (Oct 17, 2017)

(there were OpenGL 3d video cards in the 90's with full VGA, VESA, and OpenGL 1.2+, and mpeg decoding in silicon, ie no drivers needed for ANY part of opengl, all in silicon.  i still have one in a server and use the server regularly.  anything else you get or hear is excuses.)


----------

